# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  I H8 Reality's VILD Technique

## I H8 Reality

I first want to say that this works for me 100&#37; of the time and I dont know if it  will work for anyone else.

It usually happens in the morning so you need like at least 6hrs of sleep. 

You have to wake up during a brief awakening.

While im in bed i just imagine jumping over my neighbours fence and running in through the alley way to the front yard. Once i make it to the front yard im already lucid.

Ive tried other scenes to start my lucid dream but they dont work. I think that your backyard/frontyard are ingrained in your subonicous so its really easy to imagine them with minimum effort.

So my front yard ends up being my lucid loading dock, or centre of my lucid universe.

----------


## remus0

I did this same thing once. Imagined myself running out my frontdoor, out my front yard and down the street. I remember seeing a bunch of ghost-like dogs running on the side walk lol. The LD only lasted a few seconds

----------


## westonci

ive recently been doing this with a lot of success. It should be better known i think as a primary technique in getting Lucid Dreams

----------


## DreamChaser

So you pick a very familiar scene in a early morning wake-up and just make a mad dash out the door and run down the street and you are ready to Lucid?
Sounds like it takes a few seconds.
Is there more to it?

----------


## I H8 Reality

well you see Ive lived in my house for 12 years so I know my house like the back of my hand.

Ive used other scenes that im familar with but they dont work, the reason your house is a good thing to visualize is its in your mind subconiously so your mind can automatically imagine it. 

If i where to tell you to imagine a beach you would have to concsiously imagine it which is a problem. You have to almost let your mind do the imagining for you.

When i have my early morning brief awakening, i just lay there and imagine jumping over my neighbours fence.* when i jump over the fence I imagine the sensation of touching and falling from the fence* Once i land i run through an alley way our houses share and make it to the front yard and by the time im there im Lucid.

It happens so fast that you become lucid in only 10-30 seconds of imagining

----------


## DreamChaser

Ok, will try this. What happens if you aren't Lucid by then, for example..
Do you replay it over and over, or keep running aroung the block or something?
Also are you just aware of waking and still groggy when you start to do this?

----------


## I H8 Reality

ill give it three trys if i wake up during a brief awakening. But it usually works on my first time.

The key is to be tired when falling back asleep. If your too awake then it may not work to well.

Also for the absolute best results do it during abrief awakening after 9 hours of sleep. If you do it then I gurantee it will work.

Just do it, and forget about thinking to much about it

----------


## mylucidworld

> ill give it three trys if i wake up during a brief awakening. But it usually works on my first time.
> 
> The key is to be tired when falling back asleep. If your too awake then it may not work to well.



Yeh thats right. With a technique like this you will have to be pretty tired because otherwise you won't fall asleep. With the technique that i use it's pretty much the oppoasite you have to be fairly awake otherwise you will fall asleep too fast.

----------


## foolish

> ill give it three trys if i wake up during a brief awakening. But it usually works on my first time.
> 
> The key is to be tired when falling back asleep. If your too awake then it may not work to well.
> 
> Also for the absolute best results do it during abrief awakening after 9 hours of sleep. If you do it then I gurantee it will work.
> 
> Just do it, and forget about thinking to much about it



o_o what is a "brief awakening"? >_>

I've never known anyone that was still tired after9 hours of sleep O_O

i think i'll try this tonight. it sounds like it should work. :smiley:

----------


## westonci

a brief awakening is when you wake up in the night for like 10-20 seconds, you usually roll over and just go back to sleep. It happens so fast that you forget that you have them in the morning.

And yes you are tired after 9 hours of sleep. Have you ever slept on a saturday morning and around morning time you had a brief awakening and then quickly go back to sleep?

----------


## foolish

> a brief awakening is when you wake up in the night for like 10-20 seconds, you usually roll over and just go back to sleep. It happens so fast that you forget that you have them in the morning.
> 
> And yes you are tired after 9 hours of sleep. Have you ever slept on a saturday morning and around morning time you had a brief awakening and then quickly go back to sleep?



o_o well yes, but that's because i go to sleep later on fridays. i only get about 5 hours of sleep on fridays.
...which would make Saturday mornings the best time for me to try this :O

----------


## DreamChaser

If you turn over, wouldn't you still be asleep then?
Then how could you do this?
Or do you turn over, are aware at that moment you are turning over, and can do this, but you forget in the morning all of these awakenings.
Have I got it?

----------


## awoke

I've lived in the same apartment, in the same apartment complex for 20 years, which is my whole life. I've never moved. so i'll give this a try. I can walk this place with my eyes closed, so imagining myself jogging thru the neighborhood will be the easiest thing in the world.

----------


## DreamChaser

If I have moved around a bit, would it be the best to use the current place or my original home for 20 or so years (but that was 17 years ago)?

----------


## remus0

I tried this again this morning. It worked, but I was only lucid for like a few seconds, just long enough to realize I was lucid and take a few steps. How can I make it last

----------


## I H8 Reality

> I tried this again this morning. It worked, but I was only lucid for like a few seconds, just long enough to realize I was lucid and take a few steps. How can I make it last



the more you do it, the easier it becomes the longer it lasts and the more vivid it becomes

----------


## westonci

this is a really good technique it worked quite well for me

----------


## Needcatscan

> If I have moved around a bit, would it be the best to use the current place or my original home for 20 or so years (but that was 17 years ago)?




I was wondering the same thing, although half my lucids have started in my childhood home as opposed to the house I live in now, so I'm going to go with that.

----------


## naikou

Hmm, seems like this technique is getting some good reviews! Thanks for the tip, I'll try it tonight.

----------


## LlamaBeanz

> I first want to say that this works for me 100&#37; of the time and I dont know if it  will work for anyone else.
> 
> It usually happens in the morning so you need like at least 6hrs of sleep. 
> 
> You have to wake up during a brief awakening.
> 
> While im in bed i just imagine jumping over my neighbours fence and running in through the alley way to the front yard. Once i make it to the front yard im already lucid.
> 
> Ive tried other scenes to start my lucid dream but they dont work. I think that your backyard/frontyard are ingrained in your subonicous so its really easy to imagine them with minimum effort.
> ...




I use a similar technique, Its Kind of Like  WILD/DILD. It's pretty much Adams technique.  I Wake up at about 5 or 6 am after a good core sleep, then just tell myself that I will have a Lucid Dream. After that I simply just relax and fall asleep as quickly as possible, I let my mind wander. This usually triggers a DILD for me. It seems to increase the awareness of my subconcious. And I have REALLY weird dreams so.. I usually pick up on a dreamsign very quickly.

But the key part is just waking up after a good 5 hrs sleep. Alot of techniques start with that. Ive had so many chain LDs by doing this. One morning i had 4 back to back.





> I tried this again this morning. It worked, but I was only lucid for like a few seconds, just long enough to realize I was lucid and take a few steps. How can I make it last



I had that problem a few weeks ago, Ive been working on it.
First off there are many techniques for 'securing' your lucidness.
Rubbing hands, or picking something up touching/observing it is supposed to help. Some actually say spinning, but spinning always makes me lose Lucidness.

That always secured my LD for the time being, but once i began to interact and do crazy stuff like fly/telekensis i started to get disillusional in my dreams. Kind of like my subconcious couldnt keep up. So lately, once I gain my Lucidness I simply tell myself to be calm, and I walk around and just observe my surroundings in detail. You'd be amazed at what your brain thinks of. After doing that in about 4LDs over a weeks time, I tried flying the other night and was able to have a pretty vivid LD for a decent amount of time. I guess the length of your LDs just comes with time and practice =D

----------


## Pastro

Sounds interesting, maybe ill give ti a try tonight

----------


## MisterHyde

I tried this and had one of the most amazing lucids ever.  I was certainly able to do far more than I normally can in a lucid.  Teleporting was my only way of transport, whereas normally I only teleport to escape, and I turned four DCs into ashes by telling them that they had to leave the dream.  I bow to the creator of this technique.

----------


## DreamChaser

I was too sleepy this morning. i tried to imagine running down the train platform next to my house (Where I had a child Lucid) and then over to my house and jump over the front fence. 
I was too tired to imagine running.
Any suggestions. Before bed I can really picture the images vividly.

----------


## In My Own World

This technique is really awesome, nice one bro  :smiley: 

I woke up around 4am and when i closed my eyes again, i remembered this topic and then imagined myself running downstairs and in seconds i just was lucid. It's great  ::cheers::

----------


## Altasi

Sounds like some pretty postive feedback! I'm sure that i did something of the type when i went through an insomnia phase and it put me to sleep, So i'm gonna try this tonight!

----------


## Lor5150

The Wake Back to Bed method ALWAYS works for me. I have been attaining lucidity for years. Fo me, I sleep 6 or 7 hours (sometimes 5) I wake up for about 15minutes. I can usually watch a little TV..that actually will make me drowsy. The most important thing in my experience with lucid dreaming, is that I must tell myself, "I will have a lucid dream. and this is what I will dream about" I repeat that over & over as the drowsiness sets in..I visualize exactly what i will dream about..and it has NEVER failed me. Sometimes it's not perfect. The other night I wanted to have a lucid dream that in my backyard was a huge beautiful pool, like one you would see in a resort..the lucid dream started..I checked my back yard, but instead of a resort like pool, there was a huge lake! I just shut the door and said "no..I want a pool, not a lake! Opened the door again and got my pool!!! I'm not sure if anyone else ever feels this way, but my LD's can be so amazing and perfect that when I finally do wake up, I am emotional over the experience!

----------


## xXevangelaXx

This method is the best so far, and it really is as good as everyone says it is....
I had my first Lucid dream last night because of this method...... ::D: 

I really didn't think i would remember to do reality checks cause i was focusing more on WILDs to begin with (with not much luck) and then all of a sudden im doing like 3 reality checks in a row in my dreams (hands, unusual objects, and lights not switching on). INCREDIBLE, Im going to trust my subconcsious much more from now on.

----------


## Justinpie91

How does this technique tie in with writing dreams in your dream journal? How can you do improve dream recall in the morning if you're not allowed to move? :/

----------


## Shift

> How does this technique tie in with writing dreams in your dream journal? How can you do improve dream recall in the morning if you're not allowed to move? :/



I'm guessing that by this point you are expected to have good enough recall that skipping recording that one dream in the morning doesn't make a huge difference. You can also mentally replay your dreams instead of writing them down, if you're not able to write them down for whatever reason. It's not as good, but it's something.

----------


## McLoone

Sounds Intresting, I'll give it a go. Thanks.

----------


## legit

I must've imagined this 50 times this morning. Sometimes it got pretty vivid (the visualization, that is), but in the end absolutely nothing happened and I just went back to sleep.

----------


## Sony86

I'm going to try this after I sleep for a 9 hours under the impression that it's a revelation of a method (assuming by the amount of success it's bringing).

OP - Excellent work, you must be extremely proud to help so many people become lucid.. I know I would be!  ::D: 

I'll report later on tomorrow after I get some results (hopefully). I've only had a few lucid dreams since I've been trying to have them (a couple years now). Perhaps this will help? I shall see!

----------


## altheman9993

How does everybody here actually 'wake up' to do the brief awakening. I did try using an alarm, however it woke me up too much and was unable to proceed with the tech.
I suppose autosuggestion will work, but I seem to 'forget' that I woke up, and spend about 5 minuites day dreaming about things until i finally realise I have indeed woken up.

----------


## Sony86

Just try to think of what you were dreaming immidiately after you wake up. And if you make yourself want to wake up at a particular time, you can do it. The trick is making yourself actually want to.

Like, if someone told me they'd give me 50 bucks if i woke up at, say, 7Am, I would do. Naturally. Your subconcious is a perfect alarm clock, if you ask me.

----------


## Shift

You should be waking up naturally multiple times a night, and becoming conscious of your awakening as each dream/REM period ends.
If you don't remember waking up in the night, just a bundle of dreams in the morning, you need to work on your recall. Part of dream recall is also training your body to wake up _juuuuuuuuuussssst_ enough in the middle of the night after each dream. If you're attempting WILD your recall should be good enough, and you ought to be able to skip recording one dream and instead WILD your way into another one during one of those natural middle-of-the-night awakenings.

Of course I'm sure other people have found all sorts of creative techniques. A light alarm that only beeps once or twice should do the trick.

----------


## DreamChaser

> You should be waking up naturally multiple times a night, and becoming conscious of your awakening as each dream/REM period ends.
> If you don't remember waking up in the night, just a bundle of dreams in the morning, you need to work on your recall. Part of dream recall is also training your body to wake up _juuuuuuuuuussssst_ enough in the middle of the night after each dream. If you're attempting WILD your recall should be good enough, and you ought to be able to skip recording one dream and instead WILD your way into another one during one of those natural middle-of-the-night awakenings.
> 
> Of course I'm sure other people have found all sorts of creative techniques. A light alarm that only beeps once or twice should do the trick.



Yes after a few weeks of using my cell phone on vibrate, ages ago, I am waking after each cycle un-aided.
Trick is to have the mental stamina to do whatever you need to do in these awakenings.
Not easy.

----------


## MSUPokerGod

Has anyone named this yet?
anyone like FLILD: Familiar landscape induced lucid dream?

----------


## Timothy Paradox

So, I sleep for 9 hours( ::shock:: ), wake up (without moving), close my eyes - imagine moving through a very familiar landscape; and that's it?

----------


## MSUPokerGod

I'm a noob at this stuff so correct me if I'm wrong, but 9 hours seems a bit much, the idea is that you should be able to fall asleep relatively quickly while consciously moving through a place that is extremely easy to visualize.

----------


## Shift

> Has anyone named this yet?
> anyone like FLILD: Familiar landscape induced lucid dream?



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo there are already enough ILDs, we don't need to make up one after every different way of using each technique!  ::morecrying::  

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=13497
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=7469
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/....php?t=51214#9
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/....php?t=51214#6
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=40861

That's what this technique is, no more ILDs!!!  :Puppy dog eyes:  For the love of god!

----------


## westonci

> So, I sleep for 9 hours(), wake up (without moving), close my eyes - imagine moving through a very familiar landscape; and that's it?



Its actually 6 hrs+ so its still okay for me. After 9 hrs is overkill

----------


## westonci

> So, I sleep for 9 hours(), wake up (without moving), close my eyes - imagine moving through a very familiar landscape; and that's it?



You only need a minimum of 6 hours of sleep not 9 hours.

Once youve had your 6 hours of sleep the next time you have a brief awakening you should relax and close your eyes.

Then as vividly as possible try to imagine walking out of your house and then walking around your house. Its really important that while your visualizing you should try to feel things as you go, for example as your leaving your house feel  the door knobs and the floor as your walking.

Keep trying and it will work.

Also a big problem that i noticed is that for some people they may be too tired or too awake during the brief awakening. You need to be not to tired or not to awake during the brief awaking for it to work perfectly.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Can I set an alarm? I've noticed that when I have to wake up at 7AM for school I'm usually still REALLY tired. It makes me get those amusing hypnagogic hallucinations... Doesn't that mean that I'm tired enough to do this technique?




> You only need a minimum of 6 hours of sleep not 9 hours.
> 
> Once youve had your 6 hours of sleep the next time you have a brief awakening you should relax and close your eyes.
> 
> Then as vividly as possible try to imagine walking out of your house and then walking around your house. Its really important that while your visualizing you should try to feel things as you go, for example as your leaving your house feel  the door knobs and the floor as your walking.
> 
> Keep trying and it will work.
> 
> Also a big problem that i noticed is that for some people they may be too tired or too awake during the brief awakening. You need to be not to tired or not to awake during the brief awaking for it to work perfectly.

----------


## westonci

> Can I set an alarm? I've noticed that when I have to wake up at 7AM for school I'm usually still REALLY tired. It makes me get those amusing hypnagogic hallucinations... Doesn't that mean that I'm tired enough to do this technique?



I tried that once and it didnt work to well for me. Try it and see what happens, maybe it will work for you.

----------


## drewmandan

The great thing about this technique (actually, this type of technique) is that, unlike HIT, it is possible to force it. What I mean is, if you find it isn't working, all you need to do is keep it up, and your brain will have basically no choice but to comply. In my experience using this technique (which I would classify as DEILD), it has never failed after forcing it, ever. The only times it has failed were when I gave up prematurely. 

This type of technique, not necessarily the OP's version, but this type, is pretty much fool proof, which is hard to come by in the field of lucid dreaming.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

We'll see. I'm gonna try this in a few moments  ::D: 




> The great thing about this technique (actually, this type of technique) is that, unlike HIT, it is possible to force it. What I mean is, if you find it isn't working, all you need to do is keep it up, and your brain will have basically no choice but to comply. In my experience using this technique (which I would classify as DEILD), it has never failed after forcing it, ever. The only times it has failed were when I gave up prematurely. 
> 
> This type of technique, not necessarily the OP's version, but this type, is pretty much fool proof, which is hard to come by in the field of lucid dreaming.

----------


## Venomblood

I woke up one time and got a drink of water then tried it.  I just can't visualize enough.  If I try and imagine myself running through the backyard to the fence, I imagine it too fast.  Nothing happened.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Is walking ok too? Or do you have to *run?*




> I woke up one time and got a drink of water then tried it.  I just can't visualize enough.  If I try and imagine myself running through the backyard to the fence, I imagine it too fast.  Nothing happened.

----------


## drewmandan

> I woke up one time and got a drink of water then tried it.  I just can't visualize enough.  If I try and imagine myself running through the backyard to the fence, I imagine it too fast.  Nothing happened.



No, no, you can't move at all when you wake up. If you move a muscle, you have just broken your SP, which means you have to wait another 20 minutes to get back to SP before you can try visualizing.





> Is walking ok too? Or do you have to *run?*



You don't have to run, but movement does seem to help. Movement of your visualized self, not in real life, that is.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Huh? you have to be in SP before you can start imagining?
That's something new for me  ::?:

----------


## drewmandan

> Huh? you have to be in SP before you can start imagining?
> That's something new for me



You have to be in SP if you want your visualizations to turn into dreams. Otherwise, you'll just end up daydreaming.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Why didn't the guy who started this thread mention this?




> You have to be in SP if you want your visualizations to turn into dreams. Otherwise, you'll just end up daydreaming.

----------


## drewmandan

> Why didn't the guy who started this thread mention this?



IIRC correctly, he said something about "brief awakenings", which really means that you can't move. If you move, it's no longer a "brief" awakening. Well, you might be able to roll over, but that's pushing it.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

What if I wake up by using my alarm clock - and then re-enter SP?
One noob question - *cough* ...How do you enter SP? 
I think you just have to lie completely still with your eyes shut (and not moving either) thinking about nothing, right?

----------


## I H8 Reality

> Why didn't the guy who started this thread mention this?



Every body take it easy, i think theres some misunderstanding

The purpose of the brief awakening is to be at the edge of wakfulness and asleep. And once your there you can start visulizing and your visulaization will eventually turn into a dream, and bingo your Lucid.

As for what your suppost to do with your body during a brief awakening. The less you move the faster this tech will work, *BUT* this technique isnt like DEILD or WILD where your not suppost to move at all so that you can achieve SP

My technique doesnt use SP or involve SP in any form.

To sum up my answer the reason its best not to move to much during a brief awakeing is so that you can enter a dream faster, Not so that you can achieve SP

----------


## drewmandan

If you have to hit a button to turn off the alarm, then it will wake you up too much most likely. Remember, the goal here is to never leave SP. That's why this technique works so well, because it bypasses the hardest step, which is getting into SP.

As for getting into SP, yeah that's basically correct. You can't have anything on your mind that might keep you awake. You'll have to learn where to draw that line for yourself. Now personally, I don't bother with this. What I do is just fall asleep normally and then DEILD when the dream ends. But to each his own.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Thanks for clearing that up. ^^




> Every body take it easy, i think theres some misunderstanding
> 
> The purpose of the brief awakening is to be at the edge of wakfulness and asleep. And once your there you can start visulizing and your visulaization will eventually turn into a dream, and bingo your Lucid.
> 
> As for what your suppost to do with your body during a brief awakening. The less you move the faster this tech will work, *BUT* this technique isnt like DEILD or WILD where your not suppost to move at all so that you can achieve SP
> 
> My technique doesnt use SP or involve SP in any form.
> 
> To sum up my answer the reason its best not to move to much during a brief awakeing is so that you can enter a dream faster, Not so that you can achieve SP

----------


## drewmandan

> Every body take it easy, i think theres some misunderstanding
> 
> The purpose of the brief awakening is to be at the edge of wakfulness and asleep. And once your there you can start visulizing and your visulaization will eventually turn into a dream, and bingo your Lucid.
> 
> As for what your suppost to do with your body during a brief awakening. The less you move the faster this tech will work, *BUT* this technique isnt like DEILD or WILD where your not suppost to move at all so that you can achieve SP
> 
> My technique doesnt use SP or involve SP in any form.
> 
> To sum up my answer the reason its best not to move to much during a brief awakeing is so that you can enter a dream faster, Not so that you can achieve SP



I don't think you understand what's going on. You can't enter a dream without entering SP. If you did, you would be sleep walking. The reason the technique works is because it is just a slightly less restrictive DEILD, whether you realize it or not.

----------


## Shift

> I don't think you understand what's going on. You can't enter a dream without entering SP. If you did, you would be sleep walking. The reason the technique works is because it is just a slightly less restrictive DEILD, whether you realize it or not.



Yea, what???? The brief awakening serves two purposes: It is very brief, so that you can restrict movement and remain in SP, and it's an awakening, so that your brain can become conscious and awake enough to trick your body into remaining in SP so that you can WILD quickly. No matter what I think you're going to be going through SP, whether or not you feel the effects is another question. But if you are fully conscious throughout the entire process, from awakening to the dream itself, you are going to either be staying in or going through SP. It depends on how much you wake up/move.

Unless it's a false awakening of course!

----------


## westonci

> Yea, what???? The brief awakening serves two purposes: It is very brief, so that you can restrict movement and remain in SP, and it's an awakening, so that your brain can become conscious and awake enough to trick your body into remaining in SP so that you can WILD quickly. No matter what I think you're going to be going through SP, whether or not you feel the effects is another question. But if you are fully conscious throughout the entire process, from awakening to the dream itself, you are going to either be staying in or going through SP. It depends on how much you wake up/move.
> 
> Unless it's a false awakening of course!



You shouldn't feel SP with this technique

----------


## EchoSun13

Isn't it a WILD if you wake up?

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I'm not sure, but I think I've tried this tech last night. I set my alarm so it would wake me up at 6 or 7 AM. (can't remember) I woke up around 7.10 AM. I didn't hear the alarm?? My alarm is REALLY loud so it's impossible to ignore it.
Maybe I turned it off and forgot all about it?

Anyway I don't know what I did, but I had TWO Ld's!
The first one was just a few seconds, and I can't remember anything.
The second was a lot better and longer. After that I got a false awakening - I didn't notice that until I really woke up.

Damn!

----------


## Shift

> You shouldn't feel SP with this technique



But regardless you will be _in_ SP

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I turned of my alarm clock and then did the technique...How did I turn of my alarm if I was in SP?




> But regardless you will be _in_ SP

----------


## Shift

> I turned of my alarm clock and then did the technique...How did I turn of my alarm if I was in SP?



ahh quotes first then message, I thought it was part of your sig at first haha "Man, of all the things that I've said, why that?" lol

Well you were out of SP to turn it off, then you went back into SP.
You aren't always conscious of going through SP. It happens every single time you go to sleep (unless you're http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ghlight=helmet ...? I'm skeptical), but how many times have you actually experienced it? I don't WILD but even WILDing, you don't always experience the onset of SP, and in techniques like this one it is theoretically because you are so in the midst of your visualization that you aren't paying enough attention to your physical body to perceive SP.

Do a search of this thread for arby's posts =  ::thumbup::

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I was about to wake up from this dream once, and in that dream I was about to smash something. Then  woke up, and WHAM - I hit my hand against the wall  :tongue2: 
I wasn't sleepwalking though.
EDIT: damn I forgot it again! Quotes first!!




> ahh quotes first then message, I thought it was part of your sig at first haha "Man, of all the things that I've said, why that?" lol
> 
> Well you were out of SP to turn it off, then you went back into SP.
> You aren't always conscious of going through SP. It happens every single time you go to sleep (unless you're http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ghlight=helmet ...? I'm skeptical), but how many times have you actually experienced it? I don't WILD but even WILDing, you don't always experience the onset of SP, and in techniques like this one it is theoretically because you are so in the midst of your visualization that you aren't paying enough attention to your physical body to perceive SP.
> 
> Do a search of this thread for arby's posts =

----------


## Shift

Haha well there's no rule about quote order, it's just common practice on this site to do it that way, so it's a bit confusing at first to see it in that order.
Hmmm RC time lol

Short of hooking you up to all sorts of machines that I don't even understand I can't tell you exactly what happened. But it woke you up, didn't it? Often people wake up committing some sort of action that carried over from the dream. I can't say 100% confidently why. Sleepwalking doesn't occur during REM dreams. My guess would either be that it was such an intense action that you jerked yourself out of SP and enacted it (but woke up as you did so), or even that you just happened to wake up at that time and SP ended and you still acted out that one part of the dream. I guess like when you wake up from a nightmare and you bolt upright even before you're 100% sure you're even awake. I haven't read any literature about when exactly SP ends so I can't say for sure. But the fact that you don't have broken bones and bruises all over you yet you dream every night is testament to SP doing its job... for the most part  ::tongue:: 

I'm  not sure what's more interesting... that, or experiencing SP when you've just woken up and being paralyzed haha

----------


## drewmandan

> You shouldn't feel SP with this technique



Right, because the part of SP you feel is the onset of SP. That's when 'vibrations' happen. But you most certainly are in SP with this technique, which makes it DEILD.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> Right, because the part of SP you feel is the onset of SP. That's when 'vibrations' happen. But you most certainly are in SP with this technique, which makes it DEILD.



Your not suppose to feel SP with my technique. You basically you from visualizing to a LD automatically without feeling SP.

I think this is where the confusion is, your not suppose to feel SP while entering the dream in my technique that doesnt mean you dont go through SP.

DEILD is different because your suppose to enter an LD from SP. And to get the SP your not allowed to move during the brief awakening.

----------


## legit

i have to thank you so much for this technique, i got it to work this morning and had the longest, most amazing LD ever. and no, i didnt have SP, i had to get up and shut my alarm clock off. within a minute I was in the dream.

i dont have time to go through the details, but it started at about 8:01-05 and ended at 8:30, the longest LD i've ever had. When i felt it coming to an end I just rubbed my hands and it went on. In the end I woke up because of a garbage truck outside of my house =/ It was so long that I actually started running out of ideas to do lmao.

it was awesome, it was snowing for some reason outside, and i did whatever the hell i wanted. i had my first LD sex experience, ran around, talked to friends and tried to get them to do reality checks incase i was talking to their dream selves, explored, talked to dream characters, etc. The only things I couldn't do where flying (its hard as hell =/) and changing my location ( i tried spinning and visualizing the new location, didnt work).

anyway, thanks for this awesome tech, works like a charm  :smiley:

----------


## drewmandan

> i have to thank you so much for this technique, i got it to work this morning and had the longest, most amazing LD ever. and no, i didnt have SP,



Oh, so you were walking around your house while sleeping? Of course you had SP. You just didn't feel vibrations because your brain didn't get the chance to fully switch over to beta waves.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> and no, i didnt have SP, i had to get up and shut my alarm clock off. within a minute I was in the dream.



You can't turn off your alarm clock if you're in SP. So, there is no SP.




> Oh, so you were walking around your house while sleeping? Of course you had SP. You just didn't feel vibrations because your brain didn't get the chance to fully switch over to beta waves.

----------


## drewmandan

> You can't turn off your alarm clock if you're in SP. So, there is no SP.



He was in SP, left SP, then re-entered SP without vibrations due to the altered state of his brain, smart ass.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> He was in SP, left SP, then re-entered SP without vibrations due to the altered state of his brain, smart ass.



Ok, no need to insult me.

----------


## Shift

I'm pretty sure he insults everyone, just learn from what he says and you'll be the better for it lol

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I see.

----------


## drewmandan

Fuckin A. Shift understands me.  ::banana::

----------


## Denny22

I tried this twice this morning. I woke up and tried to do it but I merely felt cold all over my body. Nothing happened though. No sounds, vibrations or movement. I'll keep trying it though.

----------


## Sony86

I just moved out of my parents, so my new house's backyard isn't a memory that is extremely vivid in my memory yet. Perhaps I should imagine my parent's backyard?

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Tried it again last night...I think. I'm not sure.
I set my alarm clock to 7.30AM - so I'd wake up after 6 hourse of sleep. I remember turning it off. But what happened after that...I don't know. Maybe I tried the visualising thingie, maybe not. I have vague memories of my body, lying in bed, vibrating heavily. I'm not sure whether it was real, or a dream.

I'm going to try AGAIN this night.

----------


## Shift

I managed to get into a WILD for the first time while using this. I didn't actually end up at my house, but I did WILD!  :boogie:  After I woke up from that I tried again, ended up in my house but not lucid, but became lucid later in the dream!!  :boogie:  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...88&postcount=8

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Someone should write a guide that summarizes all the important stuff about this technique.

I'm seriously confused here... So:

1) You go to sleep in the evening
2) You sleep 5,6,7,8,9 hours
3) You wake up (briefly)
4) You start imagining running through a very familiar enviroment. 
5) You enter the dream, lucid.

Questions: When you have your brief awakening, you are AWAKE and concious when you start imagining right? You just keep imagining until you fall asleep, and the fantasy will become an LD?

What if auto suggestion doesn't work? Can I use an alarm clock? Usually when I'm still tired and my alarm clock goes off I just turn it off quickly and fall asleep again in seconds.

Help me please I want an LD so bad  :Sad:

----------


## drewmandan

> Someone should write a guide that summarizes all the important stuff about this technique.
> 
> I'm seriously confused here... So:
> 
> 1) You go to sleep in the evening
> 2) You sleep 5,6,7,8,9 hours
> 3) You wake up (briefly)
> *4) You start imagining running through a very familiar enviroment.* 
> 5) You enter the dream, lucid.



The highlighted step is just silly. It helps to be in a familiar environment, but it isn't necessary. It helps to be moving, but it isn't necessary.





> Questions: When you have your brief awakening, you are AWAKE and concious when you start imagining right? You just keep imagining until you fall asleep, and the fantasy will become an LD?



It's not a "fantasy". It's a strict visualization. There is no planning or abstract thought. Those will actually prevent this from working. You are simply using your mind's eye to render a scene and simulate yourself in it. As it turns out, doing this while in SP does very often lead to full on dreams.





> What if auto suggestion doesn't work? Can I use an alarm clock? Usually when I'm still tired and my alarm clock goes off I just turn it off quickly and fall asleep again in seconds.
> 
> Help me please I want an LD so bad



Whatever works. But you know, if you put lucid dreams on a pedestal, it will never happen for you. You also have to realize that your first few (at least) will be mere seconds in length.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I hate reality said that the enviroment had to be a familiar place, that is easy to imagine.
You know what I mean by "fantasy"...
And I didn't place LD's on a pedestal - I just said that I'd like to have another LD. By the way - if you don't value LD's , then why try to be good at it?
One more question: If you wake up, and you turn off your alarm (apparently waking up with an alarm works too) how can you be in SP?





> The highlighted step is just silly. It helps to be in a familiar environment, but it isn't necessary. It helps to be moving, but it isn't necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "fantasy". It's a strict visualization. There is no planning or abstract thought. Those will actually prevent this from working. You are simply using your mind's eye to render a scene and simulate yourself in it. As it turns out, doing this while in SP does very often lead to full on dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever works. But you know, if you put lucid dreams on a pedestal, it will never happen for you. You also have to realize that your first few (at least) will be mere seconds in length.

----------


## drewmandan

> By the way - if you don't value LD's , then why try to be good at it?



I don't think video games are the second coming, yet I still enjoy playing them. What do I have to lose with lucid dreaming? A few hours of sleep? I have a whole new form of entertainment to gain. 





> One more question: If you wake up, and you turn off your alarm (apparently waking up with an alarm works too) how can you be in SP?



I've already answered this question, so perhaps you should go back and read my answer again and again until it sticks.

----------


## Shift

*The important stuff about this VARIATION of this technique:*

Lay in your bed.
Visualize a familiar place.
Fall asleep, retaining consciousness so that it becomes a WILD in that imagined environment.

*Stuff to Make this Technique EASIER*:

After a minimum of about 4-5 hours of sleep, use this technique after each brief awakening.
Try to imagine as many senses as possible... sight, sound, touch, smell, even taste.
It helps if you wake naturally, _but you don't have to_.
It helps if you remain as still as possible after awakening, _but you don't have to_.
It helps if you read other threads on this forum and inform yourself about WILDing techniques in general, _but you don't have to._ It just gets obnoxious if you don't.

And yea, it's best to visualize when you are still asleep and not conscious...?
Seriously, do you need us to answer that question for you?

I'd recommend chilling out a bit. You are making lucid dreaming entirely too difficult and stressful. I think MY frequency just dropped simply because I read your post. Don't push it. Just enjoy it. And read the other threads on this forum.  ::shock::

----------


## Timothy Paradox

So sorry. I just want to be really sure I'm doing everything right so I don't waste any time.

----------


## drewmandan

> So sorry. I just want to be really sure I'm doing everything right so I don't waste any time.



Your extremely detailed and obvious questions are just annoying sometimes because it's like, we tell you to walk through a door, and you're asking which foot to put first, what colour shirt to wear, whether you should lean forward, etc. ENOUGH already. You can't learn anything more from us. You have to go to bed and try it, several times, until you learn how it works.

----------


## seph89

I tried this method for the third time and finally success this morning! I had a brief awakening maybe 4-5 hours into sleep and as I fell back asleep I imagined walking out from my driveway and running down my street. Just as I started running I realized that it was a dream. I continued running and looking around...then I tried to prolong the dream by shouting "stop time now!" but to no avail. anways after that I started smashing cars up like the hulk. With one backswing of my arm I would send cars flying away in a busted heap! It was pretty cool. Then I tried to fly like neo in the matrix. I looked up and that song started playing (the one that played at the end of the first matrix movie) but nothing happened. Lucidity lasted no longer than a minute. I'll try again tonight!

----------


## drewmandan

Rage Against the Machine - Wake Up

----------


## Sony86

> Rage Against the Machine - Wake Up



I saw them live for free in Denver the other day  ::D: 

I got pink eye from the mosh pit though..

----------


## drewmandan

> I got pink eye from the mosh pit though..



I find this anecdote both funny and disturbing simultaneously. Although, it does shed some light on what really goes on in those mosh pits.

----------


## seph89

became lucid again last night! not really from the method in this thread...probably cuz before I went to bed I had been reading about WILD and other things around the forums. I guess it was a DILD but anyways it was again short lived however motivating because I've never had lucid dreams twice within the same week much less within the same month! This time I tried to take in the details and environment even more. I could see colors and it was very realistic. I went over to this bush and looked at the detail of the leaves. I looked at it, smelled and even licked it to see what it tasted like haha. Didn't smell or taste anything. Then I shouted "CLARITY NOW!" I don't think much happened at that command. soon after I lost lucidity....I'm going to try the same method in this thread tonight and be more strict with it...hopefully I'll get number 3 this time! wish me luck!

----------


## I H8 Reality

> became lucid again last night! not really from the method in this thread...probably cuz before I went to bed I had been reading about WILD and other things around the forums. I guess it was a DILD but anyways it was again short lived however motivating because I've never had lucid dreams twice within the same week much less within the same month! This time I tried to take in the details and environment even more. I could see colors and it was very realistic. I went over to this bush and looked at the detail of the leaves. I looked at it, smelled and even licked it to see what it tasted like haha. Didn't smell or taste anything. Then I shouted "CLARITY NOW!" I don't think much happened at that command. soon after I lost lucidity....I'm going to try the same method in this thread tonight and be more strict with it...hopefully I'll get number 3 this time! wish me luck!



Congrats, try not to be too excited, it might keep you from falling back asleep.

Other than that keep trying and it will become easier to do.

Just remember that when your doing your visualization *motion* and *tactile sensation* are important. Basically you should be walking around and touching stuff in your visualiziation.

I usually walk around my backyard and open the gate that leads to my front yard and i'll know when ive entered the dream.

And also dont forget *timing* is important to. The brief awakening should be after 5-6 hours of sleep.

----------


## seph89

> Congrats, try not to be too excited, it might keep you from falling back asleep.
> 
> Other than that keep trying and it will become easier to do.
> 
> Just remember that when your doing your visualization *motion* and *tactile sensation* are important. Basically you should be walking around and touching stuff in your visualiziation.
> 
> I usually walk around my backyard and open the gate that leads to my front yard and i'll know when ive entered the dream.
> 
> And also dont forget *timing* is important to. The brief awakening should be after 5-6 hours of sleep.



 
WOW! I paid a lot more attention to motion and tactile sensation this time and guess what??? I had not one but TWO lucid dreams this morning!!!  :boogie: 

It was amazing. They both lasted pretty long but the second felt like it lasted considerably longer. To achieve lucidity I imagined the same scene of me going downstairs to the garage. As I went down stairs I would pay attention to the number of steps I'd take and the feel of the hand rail all the way down to touching the doorknob of the door leading to the garage. Once I'd enter the garage I would be lucid! And the dreams! I still have a lot to work on in terms lucid control and skills but man I've made a serious breakthrough!  ::banana:: 

Thanks for the method man!

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Lol I tried the tech again this morning, but while I was imagining the enviroment I had this song stuck in my head so  got distracted. Failed again  ::D:

----------


## mini0991

> I first want to say that this works for me 100% of the time and I dont know if it  will work for anyone else.
> 
> It usually happens in the morning so you need like at least 6hrs of sleep. 
> 
> You have to wake up during a brief awakening.
> 
> While im in bed i just imagine jumping over my neighbours fence and running in through the alley way to the front yard. Once i make it to the front yard im already lucid.
> 
> Ive tried other scenes to start my lucid dream but they dont work. I think that your backyard/frontyard are ingrained in your subonicous so its really easy to imagine them with minimum effort.
> ...



Can this work with an alarm? Normally I just reach up, press "off", and try for an LD. Takes a total of about 30 seconds before I'm back asleep.

----------


## I H8 Reality

> Can this work with an alarm? Normally I just reach up, press "off", and try for an LD. Takes a total of about 30 seconds before I'm back asleep.



better not to use an alarm.

----------


## Thexie

I'm definately going to try this tonight! Right now, I'm so tired and mye yes are pretty heavy, so I feel really optimistic, which is rare. I think something that may help whilst visualizing something (from a memory) is to thinka bout something you used to do a lot, or loved. Say.... Maybe wyhen you were younger, you liked to play ding dong ditch! Imagine yourself as that age again, running to different doors, pressing the doorbell/knocking, and running away to duck behind a bush. I think what makes this method successful, is that we imagine and remember something that has already happend, so when we start dreaming, we realize "Hey! I remember doing this when I was 10 ( or what ever age)!" and become lucid becuase it's kind of a DS/ RC because it's something that has happened that may not happen again. Atleast with the way I'm thinking. xP

----------


## Mr. Pig

I've done this exact same thing before!
I made a tutorial because I didn't know it was already invented.

----------


## transflux

This is exactly how I project without separation, walking around and touching things in my room.

I just want to mention that you can separate as well. You would feel you couldn't but if you keep repeating a detaching movement of some kind eventually you will succeed.

----------


## drewmandan

Gaius Balter also projects, as do the human model cylons.

----------


## lostinmydreams

When I'm lucid and I find myself "in my room" I always fly out the window to get where I'm going. (Sometimes I wonder why I don't just teleport there, although I usually do when I'm not dreaming about my bedroom) I guess it really is ingrained in our subconsciouses.

----------


## Tweek

> Yeh thats right. With a technique like this you will have to be pretty tired because otherwise you won't fall asleep. With the technique that i use it's pretty much the oppoasite you have to be fairly awake otherwise you will fall asleep too fast.



Wow, thank you so much.

I think that just solved every one of my problems I've ever had trying a WILD.

Last night I had at least 2 chances to try, but before I could even get a mental image, the next thing I knew I was waking up again.

----------


## Tweek

Ok so I tried last night, and I ran into some problems.

I'm pretty sure last night was the closest I've ever gotten to controlling the seperation into lucidity.

The probelm, I would get so damn close and I could feel myself sliping into a dream, and I could even start to see everything.

But then right as I would start to think about it, boom!  I come RIGHT back to conciousness.

How can I learn to control that?  I tried the method by getting up and walking around my "old" house.  I just moved this summer and I tried doing it with my old house.  I have a feeling that I should be doing it with my new room though.

Any one got any ideas?

----------


## jongiambi

ive been doing this technique without even realising it, every LD ive ever had starts in my backyard

----------


## Ghaerdon

I'll keep doing this for a month and report back on my travels in my dreamworld... It really seems to be a great technique, but whether it is, remains to be seen. ::?:

----------


## Tweek

I've been trying it for 3 days and I got nothing.  I just moved to a new house this summer though.  I tried with both old and new house.  The weird thing, I did have a dream that I was in my old house two nights ago.  It wasn't controlled though.   :Sad:   I was pretty close with trying with my old house trying to get back into a dream I had the night before though.

----------


## Shift

I found myself in SP last night but I am tired of being lucid in my backyard, so I was desperately trying to think of somewhere to take myself and somehow ended up in my bedroom at my dad's house. My subconscious has this technique down!  ::tongue::

----------


## infisek

this is really awesome i tryed it and it worked as u said 1st try  thank you!

----------


## Pretzel

> I've never known anyone that was still tired after9 hours of sleep O_O




LOL, I am. I can sleep for 10 hours and still be tired. I like my sleep.

----------


## legonut4

ya definetly gonna try this. it looks like a really good technique  ::D:

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

Will have to try this this morning, sounds like a bit of a DEILD hybrid.

----------


## DreamingDragon

Ok, so you're saying is. I wake up early in the morning, I just lay there and i imagine myself jumping my fence in my backyard?

----------


## Kaylor

This is a really good idea. I tried to VILD last night but the places I wanted to go were to unfamiliar for me to successfully imagine myself in those places.

----------


## AngelZlayer

Techniques like this one gotta feel pretty weird. First you know that you are daydreaming and feel yourself lying in bed, then all of a sudden you're not daydreaming anymore, but are instead "put" in your daydream (so to speak).

How does it feel to go from being conciouss *about* your daydream to (when it becomes a ld) being conciouss *in* it?

What kind of "feeling" can I expect if I were to succeed with this technique?
If I know what to expect, then maybe it will be easier for me to make it happen  :smiley:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I've known about this thread ever since it was created, and for years now I have been studying and testing my ability to visualize. Yes I've been successful as far as deilding with it, I can remember thinking about being in my backyard and I actually started my dream off there which was unusual since they usually start in my bed.

I just want to say some of the success with this method has motivated me further to studying the visual/tactile simulations the mind can create. 

I have not actually done this from being completely awake (more in a half asleep state) But it is my goal to be able to do it like such. Problem is I put so much focus into the images and it is very hard to concentrate in the mornings. I have discovered that movement in the visualization is crucial to keep it alive, from rotating the scene the brain is forced to generate new info were as the same info held too long just dies. My most vivid mental images came from pre-sleep states before I slip into sleep or half awake states in the morning as I'm waking up. My brain always wants to visualize new things that are very much unlike the places that my day takes place in. Most of the strongest images I've visualized have been random nonesense landscapes that I have never seen before that just come to mind. However I can visualize my house/college/naighborhood/highschool/faces with fairly good detail however they seem "far off" in my minds eye.

----------


## Mrlittlecrazy

i have a question about when you try falling back to sleep after the brief awakening, do u keep your eyes open or keep them closed, cause i think in a wild they need ta be open, i just wanna know soon

----------


## TurtleLG

will try.

----------


## LWA

> Who the hell sleeps nine hours?



I do!  Every single night (pretty much).  I'd do more, but my job keeps interfering.   :smiley:   (No, not depressed or anything--just need lots of sleep and feel great when I get it.)

I meant to try this technique last night--read about it yesterday--but the only time I was aware I was awake during the night was pretty close to the time I get up in the morning, and I was too awake.

----------


## Pretzel

I'm gonna try. I'm not that great with this kind of stuff, but it won't hurt and seems easy enough.

----------


## LWA

Me again.  Meant to do this last night, but same problem:  I wake up immediately, fully awake, and then I either a) toss and turn wide awake for hours; or b) fall asleep again before I know it.  (I go to sleep at 9, and have alarms set for 1:30, 3, and 4:30 a.m.)  I'll keep experimenting.  One dream I had last night was loaded with dreamsigns and state testing (I kinda prefer "state testing" to "reality testing," since dreams aren't unreal; they're just another type of reality).  Anyway, I noticed something definitely amiss and inquired of a DC (my treacherous sister!), who said, "Oh, that's just such-and-such," which I took at face value.  However, two minutes later in the dream I told her, "You know, if I hadn't been so credulous, I would actually have realized at that point that I was dreaming," but STILL didn't realize I was dreaming.  :-)

----------


## MaxMeents

This technique is very effective, I forget what its called but essentially you can turn any place you want into your sanctuary. Ever since I first saw the matrix mine has always been the room Neo and Morpheus first fought in.

----------


## dreamspinner

mine would be my school that corridor is way too familiar and simple for the mind to make up.

----------


## daviidwilson

> the more you do it, the easier it becomes the longer it lasts and the more vivid it becomes



this is a really good technique it worked quite well for me

----------


## jimmy2times

Damn I'm gonna try this too! I think I'll use my parents' house instead of mine though because a lot of my dreams take place there.

----------


## rynkrt3

This sounds like a great technique but the sleeping for 9 hours thing is... sort of a problem.. could this work during a brief awakening, say, after 5 or 6 hours of sleep?

-Thanks!

----------


## NrElAx

Definatley going to try this. But i think OP said you dont have to have nine hours of sleep. Im oing to try it with like 5 hours of sleep tonight.

----------


## faceonmars

I can see why your technique works. The simple act of imagining... visualizing... stimulates the secondary visual cortices (cortex) in the occipital lobe of our brains. This is the same area that is active in dreams.  Why this simple, yet effective, way to induce lucid dreams is taking so long to be discovered is astounding to me.  People on this forum talk about certain herbs or binaural beats or what-nots. LD induction is simple. While DEEPLY relaxed visualize ... anything. Nice post.

----------


## WarBenifit156

I'm going to practice what I'll imagine during the evening and try tomorow morning, let you know how it turns out!

----------


## WarBenifit156

Didn't work, only got about 4 hours of sleep.

----------


## woeisme

Going to try this today!

----------


## I H8 Reality

Sorry its been 2 years since Ive last replied, here's  some tips and improvement to my Technique.

 It REALLY, REALLY helps to go to you backyard or frontyard  (in real life) and actually look at everything and *memorize* where everything is and to  * touch* the walls/fence,furniture, BBQ machine with your hands and try and remember how it feels.  Also while your in your backyard try and plan out the steps you will be doing in your visualization during your brief awakening.

Why you ask? some people find it hard to visualize when there in the brief awakening, but if you actually practice in your backyard/frontyard in real life I can almost guarantee you will have a lucid dream.

when your visualizing during the brief awakening, I want you to run and *touch* all the walls,fences, in your backyard/front yard and try and* feel* the sensation of touch, also I want you to run and feel the *sensation of movement*. I cant explain why scientifically but the feeling of movement and touch almost suck you into a lucid dream

Heres a perfect example, If this was my backyard, during the brief awakening I would imagine walking with my barefeet (feel the grass touching your feet) and I would run towards the fence (feel the sensation of movement) and then I would walk along the fence and touch the perimeter of the fence (feeling the walls with the palm of my hand)

I GUARANTEE your if you practice you will have a lucid dream.

----------


## I H8 Reality

And with regards to brief awakening, this is the tricky part.

Most brief awakenings that lead to a Lucid dream occur 7-9 hours after you fell asleep. 

Now heres what I want everyone to know. I dont care if your brief awakening is 10 seconds or 3 minutes long. The *KEY* is to get into a *VERY* comfortable position where you feel like your about to pass out to sleep any second now. Thats when you start the visualization.

So remember its that edge of falling asleep during the brief awakening that is the threshold in which you should start the visualization.

Believe me when your having a brief awakening you will know that this brief awakening is the one. Its hard to describe but you dont want to be to tired or to awake during the brief awakening. 

1. If your too tired during the brief awakening, you will fall back asleep without even knowing it.

2. If your too awake during the brief awakening you will be able to know that it will take a long while to get back to sleep.

*3. The key brief awakening, is being conscious or awake enough that you can think clearly, but being tired enough that if you get into a comfortable position you will pass out to sleep.


The best way to describe the perfect brief awakening,  is when you go to sleep for a long time on saturday mornings when you dont have school or work, and when you you have a brief awakening after 8 hours of sleep and you think to yourself "I still feel tired, im going back to sleep" and then you roll over and pass out.*

----------


## whiterain

great update IH8 cheers. i got the image of my mates face in my head the other day during a brief awakening. i managed to pull myself into a dream just by trying to talk to him and imagining he was really there. the real world practices you mention will really help, and i love dreams about my house and garden. even though it can seem exactly the same as reality, there is always something that makes it seem so amazing

----------


## Fedor

I have a couple of questions.  For one I could have done it last night as I was aware of the awakening.  My eyes were trying to stay close but I just aware enough to bust them open.  I could have started visualizing but I am scared of sp and hallucinations.

What happens during the vild process?

Do I feel sp and start hallucinating?

----------


## knarF

Hmmm, i may try this technique.  Not managed to achieve a lucid dream yet but not tried this, could be worth a go.  I often wake up before i need to in the morning and i almost always have dreams when i fall back to sleep.

----------


## NrElAx

> I have a couple of questions.  For one I could have done it last night as I was aware of the awakening.  My eyes were trying to stay close but I just aware enough to bust them open.  I could have started visualizing but I am scared of sp and hallucinations.
> 
> What happens during the vild process?
> 
> Do I feel sp and start hallucinating?



Most of the time you will not feel sp when vilding. What will happen is that the dream will just start forming in front of you, and before you know it, you standing in a dream. That's how its always happened for me. Basically you might start hearing the sounds of the dream first, and then the dream will just appear or form in front of you. I've had two full on vilds, but I have been able to visualize and form a dream many times, but it ended up fading away before i was actually standing in it. The funny thing is that you can form a dream in front of, but sometimes right when you get in the dream, you'll lose lucidity even though you just watched the dream form lol. I'll give you an example of one of mine. I visualized myself standing in a parking lot. As I visualized, I started hearing people talking in the parking lot. Then I could hear cars driving and before I knew it, I starting seeing the cars in the parking lot and the two people talking. After that, I was actually standing in the dream, and I ran off to the other side of the street. I was surrounded by mountains and I was in such a beautiful town.

----------


## dreamcatcher81

great technique i like how you make the familiar your lucid trigger ingenius! :-) namaste

----------


## Dreamer4127

Nice! I wish I knew about this yesterday because I had a BA this morning  :Sad:  
I'll let you know how it goes  :smiley: 

 :armflap:

----------

